# Staying invisible on Skype! Did you know you can still be seen



## Skypedood (Feb 18, 2012)

I came across this issue recently which bothered me. So you're *set to invisible status *right? And your friend's settings and/or/(or not in the following case) your own settings are set to keep history right? You were chatting with somebody yesterday but today you want to chat to somebody else and you want a bit of privacy right?. so you are invisible and you call somebody else ehh OK? and then you get a message from the contact you spoke to yesterday interrupting your current conversation. *He/she says " Hi I see you're on line again"!* Mmmmm, not too happy. Now you know you didn't send an IM after your friend logged out yesterday so there were no waiting messages sent - receivable and viewable once you logged in. *So how did that somebody know you're online when you are invisible?*

Mmmm well here's how. _It's to do with your friend's history settings interfacing via their new IP device location. You see if that friend you spoke to yesterday opens Skype on a smart phone or if they use a different mobile device or laptop etc, the last conversation they had with you is automatically delivered to their new device once you are on line - whether you logged out or not!. *Their own history settings and actions are causing them to know when you are on line.* The same can happen for you if you want to see if somebody is online without them knowing you know!. So the new IP is the bug for invisibility detecting your visibility. *Now there's a thing!*_


----------

